# RTE - how to know when program (Grey's anatomy) is coming back?



## marcellaf (1 Nov 2007)

Hi all, 

I'm a huge fan of Grey's anatomy, and was glued to the season 3 finale on RTE 2 on Tuesday night.
There was no mention after the program as to when season 4 may be shown on RTE - does anyone know, or how could I find out?

thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2007)

Call _RTÉ_?


----------



## FredBloggs (1 Nov 2007)

If you can't wait to find out what happens in the next series go to [broken link removed]#


----------



## marcellaf (1 Nov 2007)

I emailed RTE last week but have not received a reply.  Just thought someone here might have an idea when its due back.


----------



## Caveat (1 Nov 2007)

According to this link, season 4 only began in the US at the end of September.

So I guess it could be a while yet before we see it  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey's_Anatomy


----------



## loll (1 Nov 2007)

anyone know if you can atch series 4 on online?


----------



## Caveat (1 Nov 2007)

Preview on YouTube anyway I think...


----------



## Alias (1 Nov 2007)

*You can call RTÉ and ask*

*http://www.rte.ie/about/contact.html*

*Comments, Queries and Information *
You may contact RTÉ Information Office with your comments and queries on 01 208 3434, by email to: info@rte.ie or by writing to: The Information Office, 2nd Floor, Admin Building, RTÉ, Dublin 4.


----------



## purpeller (1 Nov 2007)

I've tried to get this sort of information in the past out of various channels including RTE.  All are equally cagey and say something like "look out for ads, there'll be plenty of notice".  I'm trying to find season 3 grey's at the moment - from the beginning of the series and it's not on anywhere!


----------



## RainyDay (2 Nov 2007)

You could set up a Google Alert for email notification of any web references to Grey's Anatomy and RTE. That would pick up mentions on many newspapers or bulletin boards.


----------



## karrie76 (3 Nov 2007)

Purpeller, it's just finished on LivingTV, so it will be repeated shortly on it.  They always repeat series when they've just finished.  It was really good, they're into the 4th episode of series 4 in the US.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Nov 2007)

RainyDay said:


> You could set up a Google Alert for email notification of any web references to Grey's Anatomy and RTE. That would pick up mentions on many newspapers or bulletin boards.


I wasn't previously aware of _Google Alerts_. Useful feature!


----------



## RainyDay (3 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I wasn't previously aware of _Google Alerts_. Useful feature!



Yep indeed - It can take a little while to 'tune' the search criteria to get it just right. You can build fairly complex search criteria with ANDs and ORs and () etc.


----------



## g1g (26 Feb 2009)

was greys anatomy on last Monday on rte? My sky+ hasn't recorded it.


----------



## Mucker Man (27 Feb 2009)

No, they showed the Oscars instead. Back next Monday.


----------



## g1g (28 Feb 2009)

phew!


----------

